# So-Cal 2009



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Its dust on this one not sensor dirt!! - I will clone it out when home!


















Shingles and magic:









Out the back of the holiday home:




































Inside:


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)




----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Merry Xmas










No caption needed..










The finest coffee shop on the planet, officially.


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)




----------



## mk2jon (Mar 10, 2009)

Enjoyed those:thumb:


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

Oh my word these are stunning, well done mate


Looks like a daaaamn expensive place you stayed!!


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

very nice!


----------



## DrumMonley (Dec 11, 2007)

Cool post/pics .


----------



## Silver R26 (Jul 19, 2008)

Great set of pics there :thumb:


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

They are some of the best pics ive seen in a long time mate.

Those old cars are great-ive taxed worse

Gav


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Lovely shots mate,

Now that's rat !


----------



## Warwickshire Detailer (Oct 11, 2009)

Wicked pictures mate. Great scenery :thumb:


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

Excellent photos there :thumb:

Weren't you there last Christmas too? ISTR seeing photos of the house before


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Auto Detox said:


> Lovely shots mate,
> 
> Now that's rat !


Yeah - proper Barn Find type motors!!!. As Gav said I think I have taxed worse too!



parish said:


> Excellent photos there :thumb:
> 
> Weren't you there last Christmas too? ISTR seeing photos of the house before


Its a regular trip for Xmas out here, rent a house instead of staying anywhere else because it allows me to do the things I want to do like taking photos. This years house is a little further down the road into the town but just as nice, different but still nice. Just seen the weather and I might be able to squeeze myself into the pol for xmas day so that'll be different from being at home!


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

fantastic shots matey - love the colours and saturation, as well as the compositions.

where abouts are you? I've done most of SoCal the last 10 years but dont recognise the beach area...

Have a great Christmas :thumb:


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Bigpikle said:


> fantastic shots matey - love the colours and saturation, as well as the compositions.
> 
> where abouts are you? I've done most of SoCal the last 10 years but dont recognise the beach area...
> 
> Have a great Christmas :thumb:


Cheers Damon - same to you and Mrs Pickle.

The beach is Pacific Beach (PB) in San Diego. Just up from Mission Bay and just before La Jolla.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

dubnut71 said:


> Cheers Damon - same to you and Mrs Pickle.
> 
> The beach is Pacific Beach (PB) in San Diego. Just up from Mission Bay and just before La Jolla.


surprised I didnt recognise it then, as I've been there plenty of times :lol:

Mission Bay is a regular haunt, as we've stayed at the Hilton Mission Bay quite frequently. Our corp HQ is in SD.

Hope you have a great time and we'll be back out in Feb.


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Couple from xmas eve!


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

More:


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

niiice set! 

Bret


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

bretti_kivi said:


> niiice set!
> 
> Bret


Cheers Bretti, means a lot coming from you. Click through and add me on Flickr?:wave:


----------



## ryanuk (Jun 22, 2007)

Mate them pictures are ace!!!!

Very nice,thanks for posting then up


----------

